# CloudVPS | Europe | DDoS Protected | PROMO only €4,99 !



## Scudlayer (Oct 9, 2015)

*# Scudlayer.com #**Great opportunity for you!*We offer Highly Reliable VPS on Cloud Platform in Europe, Milan!*** Basic Plan ***1 vCPU512MB RAMDisk 5GBBandwidth 1TBNet Speed 50MbitDDoS Protection 500Mbit/50Kpps_.:Learn More:._*** Standard Plan ***1 vCPU1GB RAMDisk 10GBBandwidth 1TBNet Speed 100MbitDDoS Protection 500Mbit/50Kpps_.:Learn More:._*** Advanced Plan ***2 vCPU2GB RAMDisk 20GBBandwidth 1TBNet Speed 100MbitDDoS Protection 500Mbit/50Kpps_.:Learn More:._*** Premium Plan ***4 vCPU4GB RAMDisk 30GBBandwidth 1TBNet Speed 100MbitDDoS Protection 500Mbit/50Kpps_.:Learn More:._*** Custom ***We can setup a custom solution to best fit your needs! Don't hesitate to contact us._.:Learn More:._IPv4, IPv6 and rDNS available!Windows & Linux available!### Promo ###Only 4.99€ for the first month, using the Promo Code: MAKEMYVPS*Try us and we will not let you down!* Keep your service Online, Visit now our Web Site!*# Scudlayer.com #*​


----------

